# logiciel pour faire un blog



## lours (7 Mars 2006)

bonjour,
je souhaite adjoindre un blog (pour présenter des notes de lectures, entre autres choses) à mon site de cours (http://renaudverdiere.info), quelqu'un peut - il me conseiller un logiciel pas cher (ou gratuit ;-), efficace pour créer ce blog ?
merci d'avance
bonne journée à vous
il pleut sur la côte atlantique !
R. Verdière


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2006)

Bonjour 

DotClear et son petit manuel illustré  Autre possibilité Zeblog.


----------



## Alycastre (7 Mars 2006)

DotClear sans aucun doute ...


----------



## jean-lou (7 Mars 2006)

Wordpress, ca fait de bon blog, mais c'est pas un logiciel. Il y'a plein de thème disponible, personnalisable à ta guise. 
JEanlOu


----------



## lours (7 Mars 2006)

merci de vos réponses !
je vais essayer ces logiciels en commençant par DotClear
RV


----------



## skystef (8 Mars 2006)

Dotclear est excellent! Quoique la personalisation des thèmes c'est un peu le fouilli... mais c'est un des rares blog où l'administration fonctionne bien avec Safari  (mon blog sur blogger aïe  )


----------



## Fran6 (8 Mars 2006)

Mais y a t-il une différence entre DotClear et Wordpress et autres Movable Type ? Et quand on crée son web et qu'on veut y inclure un blog, vaut mieux faire appel à ces outils ou peut-on le créer entièrement à la main ?


----------



## Anabys (9 Mars 2006)

Si tu poses la question, c'est que tu n'as pas les connaissances et l'expérience pour créer un logiciel du genre de ceux précités "à la main" 
Donc utilise WP ou Dotclear. MovableType n'est pas en PHP, ça sera plus difficile à héberger. Entre WP et Dotclear, c'est une question de goût. Essaye les deux, et ne garde que celui que tu préfères.


----------



## Fran6 (9 Mars 2006)

Hello,

OK pour WP et Dotclear, je verrai plus tard si ça m'intéresse de faire quelque chose par moi-même...
Merci

Guinoussss


----------



## Marcmaniac (9 Mars 2006)

Il y a aussi cela http://www.blogger.com/start qui n'est pas compliqué et qui march etrès bien...:love:


----------



## Fran6 (9 Mars 2006)

Dans ce cas-là, autant prendre BlogSpirit qui est très complet et où on peut retoucher le html. Mon blog actuel est chez eux (cf signature). Mais bon, pour sortir quelque chose de tout à fait personnel, je crois que rien ne vaut DotClear et WordPress, non ?


----------



## geoffrey (9 Mars 2006)

Dotclear


----------



## Anabys (9 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Dotclear



WP


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2006)

Petite remontée de sujet...

WordPress ou Dotclear 2? J'ai jusqu'ici toujours utilisé Dotclear, mais je n'ai pas encore testé et installé la bêta 2.

J'ai installé WordPress pour voir. La communauté, les possibilités, me semblent plus larges qu'avec Dotclear. Pour autant, je n'ai pas testé la bêta 2 de Dotclear. 

J'ai trouvé des sites faisant des comparatifs de l'un ou de l'autre. Au final, il me semble que WordPress garde une légère avance et se situe un cran au-dessus.

Quels sont vos avis?


----------



## jean-lou (27 Août 2006)

je connais pas Dot clear mais Wordpress me convient tres bien.  

Il y a notamment une assiociation avec PHP gallery qui marche tres bien grace a un theme qui s appelle Jillij je crois, ou photon.

Wordpress semble etre assez populaire dans le monde entier d ailleurs, les Chinois l'utilise aussi (dixit un pote Chinois).

JEanlOu


----------



## Fran6 (27 Août 2006)

C'est encore moi !     

Pour répondre à ta question, je ne suis pas sûr que WordPress ait une version francophone. Donc parfois, on peut se sentir plus à l'aise avec Dotclear. Et puis, les menus sont quelque peu différents et personnellement je préfère Dotclear. Ensuite, c'est sûr que la communauté WordPress est plus puissante. Je pense aussi que le nombre de desks est plus important et à mon avis l'ensemble des desks sont globalement plus sympas que ceux créés sur Dotclear. Mais ce n'est que mon avis. 

Maintenant, concernant la béta de Dotclear 2, je ne l'ai pas testé donc je ne peux pas t'aider. Mais globalement, j'ai eu le même problème que toi dans le choix mais finalement j'ai opté pour Dotclear surtout pour le Petit Dotclear illustré !!

Bye  

Guinouss


----------



## jean-lou (27 Août 2006)

Ssisisi, version francophone pour Wordpress. depuis Wordpress 2 je crois juste.

 

JEanlOu


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2006)

Merci pour ces r&#233;ponses. En effet, il existe maintenant une version francophone de WordPress. 

Je vais prendre le temps de tester tout &#231;a.


----------



## Fran6 (27 Août 2006)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Ssisisi, version francophone pour Wordpress. depuis Wordpress 2 je crois juste.
> 
> 
> 
> JEanlOu



Ah !! Autant pour moi, je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil alors !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2006)

Je veux pas dire, mais impossible d'installer la b&#234;ta de Dotclear 2. J'ai suivi les instructions, &#231;a ne fonctionne pas.

Hier, j'ai install&#233; WordPress, que je n'avais jamais touch&#233; auparavant, en cinq minutes, m&#234;me pas.


----------



## Alycastre (28 Août 2006)

J'utilise DotClear depuis le début, et vraiment aucun problème particulier.
Petite communauté, sympathique, active et compétente....
Installation facile, nombreux thèmes et plugins, et pour ceux qui veulent personnaliser en php,, leurs conseils sont très bons...
J'ai également testé la béta 2 sans soucis . Bref, du bon boulot


----------



## Fran6 (28 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas dire, mais impossible d'installer la bêta de Dotclear 2. J'ai suivi les instructions, ça ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Hier, j'ai installé WordPress, que je n'avais jamais touché auparavant, en cinq minutes, même pas.



Je crois que ça ne fonctionne pas avec tous les fournisseurs d'accès. Il me semble qu'il y une histoire de Php ou de SQL.... Ils n'en parlent pas sur le forum Dotclear ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que &#231;a ne fonctionne pas avec tous les fournisseurs d'acc&#232;s. Il me semble qu'il y une histoire de Php ou de SQL.... Ils n'en parlent pas sur le forum Dotclear ?



Oui j'ai vu &#231;a bri&#232;vement il me semble. Je vais relire le tout, et les sp&#233;cificit&#233;s de mon h&#233;bergeur.

Edit: en effet mon h&#233;bergeur n'est actuellement pas compatible avec dotclear 2.


----------



## Fran6 (28 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai vu &#231;a bri&#232;vement il me semble. Je vais relire le tout, et les sp&#233;cificit&#233;s de mon h&#233;bergeur.
> 
> Edit: en effet mon h&#233;bergeur n'est actuellement pas compatible avec dotclear 2.



DotClear 2 n&#233;cessite PHP5 ainsi que les extensions iconv mbstring, simplexml et le support des fonctions OB...

Sur ce coup-l&#224;, je trouve que Dotclear est all&#233; un peu trop vite. Ils ont une solution qui marche d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s bien mais avant que DT2 soit compatible avec tous les h&#233;bergeurs, il faudra s&#251;rement attendre un petit moment....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai vu ça brièvement il me semble. Je vais relire le tout, et les spécificités de mon hébergeur.
> 
> Edit: en effet mon hébergeur n'est actuellement pas compatible avec dotclear 2.


Sur le forum DC, tu trouveras un mail-type à envoyer à ton hébergeur pour lui demander une mise-à-jour de php et mysql. Plusieurs hébergeurs sont déjà en train procéder à la transition (free, ovh, etc).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce coup-là, je trouve que Dotclear est allé un peu trop vite. Ils ont une solution qui marche déjà très bien mais avant que DT2 soit compatible avec tous les hébergeurs, il faudra sûrement attendre un petit moment....


C'est vrai mais ça fait déjà un certain temps que php5 est sorti et si il n'ya pas de demandes, il ne passeront jamais à la version supérieure : _tant que ça tourne pourquoi changer?


_


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2006)

En fait, j'ai constat&#233; que mon h&#233;bergeur proposait maintenant le PHP5. Pour autant mon site est toujours h&#233;berg&#233; avec l'ancienne version (4.4.4 sauf erreur). Seules les nouvelles commandes chez eux sont h&#233;berg&#233;es sur la nouvelle version.

Je crois qu'il est possible de demander un transfert, mais au niveau du site en lui-m&#234;me, j'ai cru comprendre que cela ne se faisait pas si facilement?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai constaté que mon hébergeur proposait maintenant le PHP5. Pour autant mon site est toujours hébergé avec l'ancienne version (4.4.4 sauf erreur). Seules les nouvelles commandes chez eux sont hébergées sur la nouvelle version.
> 
> Je crois qu'il est possible de demander un transfert, mais au niveau du site en lui-même, j'ai cru comprendre que cela ne se faisait pas si facilement?


Oui là ça dépend de ton hébergeur, pour le php5 chez free tu dois juste ajouter une ligne dans le fichier .htacces à la racine de ton site, chez d'autres il faut peut-être un peu plus chipoter... 

Maintenant pour importer tes données de DC1 à DC2, il y a un plug-in DC1 qui exporte les données dans un fichier texte que tu peux ensuite réimporter dans DC2. Certains on eu des problèmes mais il suffit juste d'effacer quelques lignes dans le fichier de backup et de le réimporter. Pour ne pas briser les liens avec d'éventuels autres blogeurs, il faudra peut-être créer des règles dans le fichier .htaccess pour les rediriger vers ton nouveau blog vu que les urls des billets ont changé. 

Note : j'ai un DC1 et un DC2 qui tourne en php5/mysql4.1 en local chez moi, donc ça ne devrait pas coincé ton DC1 si tu passes en php5.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2006)

Le truc c'est que je veux refaire un nouveau blog/photoblog.  Je vais donc repartir &#224; z&#233;ro.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Le fil des infos sur infomaniak 

edit:



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le truc c'est que je veux refaire un nouveau blog/photoblog.  Je vais donc repartir &#224; z&#233;ro.


Ah oui effectivement tu peux oublier les histoires de htaccess (ouf).  Le gars qui a fait le plugin gallery pour DC1 est en train de le porter sur DC2. 

edit2 : je crois m&#234;me qu'il y en a qui sont en train de d&#233;velopper un plugin avec du flash


----------



## Fran6 (28 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le truc c'est que je veux refaire un nouveau blog/photoblog.  Je vais donc repartir &#224; z&#233;ro.



Pour les photoblogs, il y a aussi des solutions toutes faites, plut&#244;t compl&#232;tes, comme ZenPhoto et Folderblog. Tu peux leur coller un fichier CSS que tu veux. En ce qui me concerne, je suis en train de bosser sur un tandem DotClear et ZenPhoto avec la m&#234;me charte graphique. Je trouve que c'est plus abouti qu'un plugin...

Ce que j'aime dans ces galeries, c'est qu'on peut y laisser des commentaires et que tu peux les customiser &#224; outrance.

Par exemple, le site de Chupastar, PicsMaker utilise ce tandem et je trouve que &#231;a fait tr&#232;s propre. Ensuite, on aime ou on n'aime pas le design... Enfin, l'interface utilisateur de ZenPhoto est tr&#232;s compl&#232;te et bien faite. Si &#231;a peut t'aider....


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2006)

Merci pour ces liens. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re je pense pouvoir enti&#232;rement intervenir sur la gestion de mon blog. Je continue &#224; d&#233;couvrir WordPress. Beaucoup de th&#232;mes sont propos&#233;s et disponibles... malheureusement la majorit&#233; ne sont pas traduits en fran&#231;ais.



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui effectivement tu peux oublier les histoires de htaccess (ouf).  Le gars qui a fait le plugin gallery pour DC1 est en train de le porter sur DC2.



Le passage de la base en PHP5, &#231;a craint pour DotClear? Lors d'une mise &#224; jour donc? En fonction de ta r&#233;ponse, je vais demander un passage en PHP5.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces liens. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re je pense pouvoir enti&#232;rement intervenir sur la gestion de mon blog. Je continue &#224; d&#233;couvrir WordPress. Beaucoup de th&#232;mes sont propos&#233;s et disponibles... malheureusement la majorit&#233; ne sont pas traduits en fran&#231;ais.


Th&#232;mes en fran&#231;ais pour DC1 (surtout) et DC2 (&#231;a commence)



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le passage de la base en PHP5, &#231;a craint pour DotClear? Lors d'une mise &#224; jour donc? En fonction de ta r&#233;ponse, je vais demander un passage en PHP5.


Pour passer &#224; DC2 c'est obligatoire, mais &#231;a ne g&#232;ne pas DC1. Note, avec DC2, la base de donn&#233;es mysql doit &#234;tre minimum la version 4.1 et elle doit pouvoir cr&#233;er des tables InnoDB. Sinon utilise SQLite avec php5. 

Pour d'autres infos sur DC2...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Thèmes en français pour DC1 (surtout) et DC2 (ça commence)



Je parlais des thèmes, traduits en français, pour WordPress. 



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Pour passer à DC2 c'est obligatoire, mais ça ne gène pas DC1. Note, avec DC2, la base de données mysql doit être minimum la version 4.1 et elle doit pouvoir créer des tables InnoDB.
> 
> Pour d'autres infos sur DC2...



Ok, merci pour l'info, je vais demander la modification.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais des thèmes, traduits en français, pour WordPress.


Oui :rose: j'aurais du écrire "au cas où tu resterais sur dotclear blablabla..."


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Une petite remontée de sujet pour une grande nouvelle (si vous êtes dotclearien) :  

PostgreSQL sur les pages perso de Free.fr


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

Tiens, y en a un qui a su se d&#233;cider entre WordPress et Dotclear.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Septembre 2006)

Le PS utilise wordpress pour les blogs de ses militants et de ses sections, mais il semblerait qu'il y ait un lobbying vers dotclear


----------



## Alycastre (5 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le PS utilise wordpress pour les blogs de ses militants et de ses sections, mais il semblerait qu'il y ait un lobbying vers dotclear



lobbying ???  Je vois vraiment pas ... Quand les softs sont meilleurs, en Français, simple, avec une communauté très présente, plus que compétente, des aides multiples et des plug-ins à la pelle pour personnaliser son blog ...; Je suis désolé, mais le fait que plusieurs personnes se soient manifestées pour DotClear ne retire en rien ses qualités intrinsèques et indéniables.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Septembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Quand les softs sont meilleurs, en Français, simple, avec une communauté très présente, plus que compétente, des aides multiples et des plug-ins à la pelle pour personnaliser son blog ...; Je suis désolé, mais le fait que plusieurs personnes se soient manifestées pour DotClear ne retire en rien ses qualités intrinsèques et indéniables.


 
Le truc c'est que ce que tu décris là, qualifie aussi très bien WordPress et ce qui l'entoure. La communauté francophone de WordPress est très active et dynamique, le logiciel est francisé. 

Difficile de choisir donc.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Septembre 2006)

Je parlais de bruissements de couloir solf&#233;rinien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le truc c'est que ce que tu décris là, qualifie aussi très bien WordPress et ce qui l'entoure. La communauté francophone de WordPress est très active et dynamique, le logiciel est francisé.
> 
> Difficile de choisir donc.



D'autant plus que les développeurs francophones de wordpress et ceux de dotclear se connaissent Ce sont même des copains et ils n'aiment pas trop quand on cherchent à les opposer les un aux autres.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Mouais.  J'aurais pas du reprendre de ce smiley vert : &#231;a monte &#224; la t&#234;te, &#231;a enfle et puis voil&#224;&#8230;  Bonne nuit&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Fran6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Alors WebO, t'en es où de ton apprentissage de WordPress ??


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Alors WebO, t'en es où de ton apprentissage de WordPress ??



Là j'ai eu d'autres trucs à faire.  Mais je réfléchis. Je veux monter un site, un truc sympa.  J'ai plein d'idées, mais faut les concrétiser.


----------



## Fran6 (12 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là j'ai eu d'autres trucs à faire.  Mais je réfléchis. Je veux monter un site, un truc sympa.  J'ai plein d'idées, mais faut les concrétiser.



Je sais ce que c'est... Je suis dans le même cas et je dois avouer que c'est un sacré projet à mettre en place... Tiens-nous au courant dès que tu auras approfondi la connaissance de WP !


----------



## Fran6 (19 Septembre 2006)

Je viens d'installer WordPress pour y voir de plus près... Mais j'ai pas mal surfer sur le web, et je trouve vraiment pas mal de thèmes WP vraiment sympa, plus sympa que DotClear à mon goût...


----------



## Fran6 (20 Septembre 2006)

Premier retour de WordPress:

- J'ai fait un peu le tour des thèmes proposés, y en a vraiment une floppée de sympas. Pas facile de faire son choix pour commencer, et en attendant de faire le sien...

- J'aime beaucoup l'éditeur de thèmes. Ca permet de faire les modifs en ligne.

- Petit hic sous Safari: la barre d'outils pour rédiger une nouvelle note n'apparaît. J'avais le même problème chez BlogSpirit. Mieux vaut donc travailler sous Firefox...

Voilà pour le premier état des lieux...

a+

Guinouss


----------



## tbr (20 Septembre 2006)

Il y a une erreur dans l'intitulé de la question mais bon, ça ne change pas grand chose au sens général de la demande et les réponses sont bonnes, dans l'ensemble.

*Les "logiciels" de création de Blog n'existent pas.
*

Tout au plus, s'agira-t-il d'Assistants online (voire Offline) dont les interdépendances PHP/Apache MySQL (ou équivalents) permettent, qui de créer des nouvelles pasges, qui des nouvelles sections, textes (en WYSIWYG, si besoin), etc. Et qui, au final, des blogs et autres sites, des plus simples au plus complexes (site de e-commerce)

Bref, on n'"installe" pas un WordPress, un DotClear comme on installe un programme; on les paramètrent comme on le ferait avec n'importe quel site dynamique (en PHP, par exemple), avec et grâce à MAMP par exemple (MacOSX) ou LAMP (Linux), ou encore EasyPHP, WAMP (pour Windows). Ces assistants ne sont ni plus ni moins que des sites webs "améliorés" et paramètrables dont une ou toute partie (couche client/admin) est confiée à l'utilisateur.

Explication en gros. _"Trompez-moi si j'me corrige."; Coluche_

... Mais vous saviez déjà tout cela alors je me tais.

Et il fallait le dire.

Amitiés


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2006)

Bon je m'y suis remis un peu, &#224; WordPress, mais je me t&#226;te encore. Hier j'ai essay&#233; Rapidweaver (&#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir), c'est peut-&#234;tre ce qui correspond le mieux &#224; mes attentes, mais &#231;a reste trop simple et je crains de devoir rest&#233; enferm&#233;...

Je cherche toujours un th&#232;me WordPress facilitant la cr&#233;ation d'un photoblog, sans me prendre trop la t&#234;te. Peut-&#234;tre je cherche trop loin je sais pas, et que WordPress (ou Dotclear) n'est pas fait pour moi.

Peut-&#234;tre un th&#232;me classique, avec des liens pointant vers des galeries externes, faites avec autre chose (comme SimpleViewer), mais non int&#233;gr&#233;es dans WordPress.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je cherche toujours un th&#232;me WordPress facilitant la cr&#233;ation d'un photoblog, sans me prendre trop la t&#234;te. Peut-&#234;tre je cherche trop loin je sais pas, et que WordPress (ou Dotclear) n'est pas fait pour moi.



Tu avais essay&#233; le plugin gallery pour DC1?  La version pour DC2 devrait sortir prochainement...


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Septembre 2006)

J'essaye Wordpress, mais j'en bave avec le plugin podpress


----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2006)

Ben, si, TBR, Dotclear comme Wordpress sont bien des programmes / logiciels, m&#234;me si on les installe c&#244;t&#233; serveur et non sur son propre ordinateur (bon parfois c'est la m&#234;me chose, en mplus ).

Webo, il existe effectivement une foultitude de th&#232;me dont certains sont simples et efficaces. Ensuite, tu as pl&#233;thore de plugins images qui te permettent de g&#233;rer tes petites affaires, de la simple insertion d'image unique &#224; la gestion de galerie (wordpress dispose d'un plugin qui permet de mieux int&#233;grer 'Zen', je crois, &#224; v&#233;rifier).

Il faut juste un peu de patience pour bien comprendre le schmilblick.

Moi, j'ai fait mon choix : wordpress tue tout. Mais faut pas &#234;tre r&#233;fractaire &#224; l'anglais d&#232;s qu'on commence &#224; am&#233;liorer la b&#234;te.

Cependant, Dotclear a le m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre simple, au quotidien : j'ai fait mon premier blog dessus et c'&#233;tait simplissime tout en ayant les "bonnes" fonction l&#224; o&#249; il fallait.
Mais d&#232;s qu'on veut cr&#233;er son propre th&#232;me... c'est un peu plus gal&#232;re.  L&#224; o&#249; WP utilises des tags limpides pour appeler ses fonctions dynamiques, Dotclear est un peu plus... &#233;sot&#233;rique  Et je dis &#231;a... &#224; la base je suis juste un type qu'a voulu construire son propre site, pas un "net gourou" 

Le r&#233;sultat de tout cela est en signature :


----------



## Fran6 (26 Septembre 2006)

Super ton site AntoineD ! J'aime beaucoup la fenêtre qui s'ouvre sur la photo, la même chose que quand on ouvre un thème wordpress... C'est un plug-in ?

Webolivier, tu veux faire quoi exactement de ton blog ? Un blog ou un photoblog ? Parce que pour ça il existe d'autres solutions toutes aussi simple comme http://www.zenphoto.org

Mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu la jungle et on a peur d'investir du temps dans la mauvaise solution...alors quelle solution prendre ?? Moi, j'ai voté Wordpress après avoir passé pas mal de temps sous DotClear. J'ai hésité longtemps et je pense avoir fait le bon choix. Mais comme tout changement, faut prendre l'habitude de la différence...

Bon courage !!

Guinouss


----------



## macintroll (26 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Super ton site AntoineD ! J'aime beaucoup la fenêtre qui s'ouvre sur la photo, la même chose que quand on ouvre un thème wordpress... C'est un plug-in ?
> 
> ...



Trouvable ici : 
http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Webolivier, tu veux faire quoi exactement de ton blog ? Un blog ou un photoblog ? Parce que pour &#231;a il existe d'autres solutions toutes aussi simple comme http://www.zenphoto.org



Un photoblog. Concernant Zenphoto tu m'en avais parl&#233; plus haut. Mais j'accroche pas trop.



Guinouss a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu la jungle et on a peur d'investir du temps dans la mauvaise solution...alors quelle solution prendre ?? Moi, j'ai vot&#233; Wordpress apr&#232;s avoir pass&#233; pas mal de temps sous DotClear. J'ai h&#233;sit&#233; longtemps et je pense avoir fait le bon choix. Mais comme tout changement, faut prendre l'habitude de la diff&#233;rence...



C'est un peu &#231;a: l'embarras du choix. Y a plein de trucs sympas, et tu as bien r&#233;sum&#233;: je veux pas me lancer dans un truc, bidouiller, si je me rends compte apr&#232;s coup que finalement c'&#233;tait pas la solution r&#233;pondant &#224; mes besoins.

En fait le truc c'est d'avoir une solution, assez simple &#224; mettre en place, et facile &#224; g&#233;rer et &#224; mettre &#224; jour par la suite.



gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu avais essay&#233; le plugin gallery pour DC1?  La version pour DC2 devrait sortir prochainement...



Non, je vais tester. Mais j'avais trouv&#233; un th&#232;me sympa sous WordPress...  Donc...


----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Super ton site AntoineD ! J'aime beaucoup la fenêtre qui s'ouvre sur la photo, la même chose que quand on ouvre un thème wordpress... C'est un plug-in ?



Merci pour le commentaire 




macintroll a dit:


> Trouvable ici :
> http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/



Zut, grillé 

Mais j'ajouterais qu'il existe un plugin dédié à wordpress genre meilleure intégration ou je ne sais quoi.

Sinon, Webo, oublie Dotclear et WP, j'ai mieux (oui oui  ) ! Il existe un logiciel de photoblog très efficace : PixelPost. Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé moi-même mais un pote l'utilise.

Essaie ! C'est semble-t-il simple à installer. Et comme c'est dédié aux photos...


----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2006)

Et il existe une version en Fran&#231;ais.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, je vais tester. Mais j'avais trouvé un thème sympa sous WordPress...  Donc...



Si tu n'as pas envie d'en créer un de a à z, tu peux aussi en prendre un existant et l'adapter  Si l'auteur l'autorise


----------



## tbr (26 Septembre 2006)

AntoineD > j"'associe plus les CMS à des gestionnaires qu'à de vrais softs mais bon, je peux me tromper vu que je suis loin de connaître toutes les extensions qu'on peut leur apporter.

Pour ma part, j'ai à terminer la refonte totale d'un site de e-commerce, site qui a été conçu avec OS Commerce. Cet outil tient plus de l'uisne à gaz qu'autre chose. Séparer le contenu du contenant, ou, silmplement, modifier radicalement la structure sous-jacente tient de la gageure. Les modules ne sont pas si "modulables" que cela et nombreuses ont été les nuits à péter les mplombs parce que tel ou tel élément ne daignait pas prendre la place que je souhaitais lui octroyer.

Mais j'ai eu le dessus... heureusement... après avoir perdu 35 kg et fait trois séjours en HP. 

Pour ma part, si je n'avais qu'un CMS orienté blog à choisir - à part en créer un soi-même -, ce serait aussi WordPress. Il ne manque de rien... ou presque et on peut vraiment faire une bidouille sympa. 

Amitiés.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2006)

Bon j'ai test&#233; pixelpost, &#231;a m'a l'air sympa et prometteur, y a du potentiel, mais c'est encore assez basique.

Et peu de th&#232;mes &#224; choix.


----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2006)

...eh ben fais-le tout seul ton th&#232;me, feignant


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> ...eh ben fais-le tout seul ton thème, feignant



T'es gentil, mais relis mes posts plus haut.  Je n'ai pas envie de trop me prendre la tête sur de la bidouille, de plus je n'ai pas les notions ni le temps. 

Je sais un peu adapter un thème, mais pas en créer un.


----------



## AntoineD (27 Septembre 2006)

Oui, je me doute.  C'est jamais facile de personnaliser son propre blog... Mais tu peux chercher quelqu'un qui t'aide : c'est ce que j'ai ffait pour mon premier blog. Je n'y croyais pas, et pourtant, si : j'ai trouv&#233; une bonne &#226;me qui m'a presque tout fait et gr&#226;ce &#224; qui j'ai pu tout comprendre pour le blog suivant


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je pense passer &#224; WordPress, &#231;a c'est presque acquis. Maintenant j'ai regard&#233; divers plug-ins proposant des galeries, dont lazy-k. C'est sympa, mais... on ne peut y faire qu'une seule galerie. Ou c'est moi?


----------



## Fran6 (28 Septembre 2006)

Salut Webolivier,

Je suis tombé là-dessus hier...pixellum galeries. C'est du Dotclear, mais c'est peut-être ce que tu cherches....non ?:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Salut Webolivier,
> 
> Je suis tombé là-dessus hier...pixellum galeries. C'est du Dotclear, mais c'est peut-être ce que tu cherches....non ?:mouais:



Disons que je pense plutôt passer à WordPress... Mais je n'ai pas vu de plug-in permettant de gérer plusieurs galeries sur un seul blog.

Je devrais peut-être réouvrir un sujet dans Développement web.


----------



## AntoineD (28 Septembre 2006)

Ben, en fait chaque plugin te permet de cr&#233;er plusieurs galeries ind&#233;pendantes


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Ben, en fait chaque plugin te permet de créer plusieurs galeries indépendantes



Je n'ai pas réussi avec lazy-k en tout cas, il semble plutôt que ça soit dans les projets du développeur.


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2006)

Je suis pas sur wordpress, mais sur une de ses &#233;volutions, b2evo. Et les cadors du genre utilisent ce type de galleries :
http://yapig.sourceforge.net/ 
pour le simple, ou
http://www.sgal.org/
http://coppermine-gallery.net/index.php
pour les plus complexes.
Il ne s'agit pas de plugins en tant que tel, mais de scripts php auxquels ils adaptent leur feuille de style.
L'int&#233;gration peut se faire directement, grace &#224; un plugin de b2evo.



Sinon, j'ai aper&#231;u &#231;a : int&#233;grer les photos d'iPhoto dans WP.


----------

